# Compressor blowing water after prolonged usage.



## revel (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi guys. I have a Ingersoll Rand SS5L5 60Gal compressor hooked up to an Ingersoll Rand ARO Oil and Filter Regulator. 

I do a lot of DA or disc type sanding. After a while of doing so the pneumatic device i'm using might start blowing water. Is this normal? Am I not draining the compressor enough? 

My expectation was that the ARO would keep this from happening. I would also expect that the ARO would capture a lot of water but I hardly ever drain it. It is almost never full and on top of that the oil has never really needed to be refilled, making me question what the ARO is doing if anything at all.

Any information helps. Thank you!





Here is what the Regulator looks like : http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/th/aplus/ingersollrand/B002PHXB52-main.jpg


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

Common problem as air contains water in varying percentages.

The most effective method of moisture removal is an air dryer. Match the CFM ratings of your compressor to a dryer and your problem will be solved. The bad news is dry air is not cheap!


----------



## revel (Sep 30, 2012)

OldMasterTech said:


> Common problem as air contains water in varying percentages.
> 
> The most effective method of moisture removal is an air dryer. Match the CFM ratings of your compressor to a dryer and your problem will be solved. The bad news is dry air is not cheap!




Thanks! So long as something isn't wrong then ok. I will look into may be trying some more stuff. I think a small filter near the device might help too.

It just seemed odd that now and then water would just blow all over my sheet metal from my sander.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Move the ARO a little further from the compressor. The air has to cool down to drop the water out and if too close to the compressor, air can still be too hot when going thru the filter it can't drop because of the air temp.


----------

